# Person consulting for another...What to bill?



## puggles (Aug 9, 2007)

My doctor talked with the patients parents about his medical care.  Now, my question is do we bill this service under the patient or the parents?  I would code a 99211-99215 with the dx code V65.19, right?  Oh, how I wish that someone could help me on this one.  
Thanks Guys!


----------



## pokirae (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a lot of missing information in that scenario.  Was the patient seen that day as well and the doc followed up with a discussion with the parents?  Was it simply a couseling session?  What exactly was discussed?  There are a lot of variables here.  If it's an est pt ov and the pt was seen as well that day, I would consider coding based on time (99211-99215) if the doc spent a min of 50% of the visit on counseling/coordination of care.  Codes +99358 and +99359 might also be appropriate if the pt was seen in addition to the encounter with the parents.  

That's all I could think of at the moment with the information given.  

GL!


----------

